# Okay accidental litter help, please.



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

I posted a little earlier about a feeder rat I saved, named Tiki. 
She had 12 babies yesterday and one died during birth.
I tried refreshing my memory by looking at posts on here, but a lot of them are people arguing with each other and people who bred their rats intentionally.
I would never breed mine intentionally and only have girl rats, and I really need help. 
I'm stressed out, I don't know exactly what to give her to eat, and what bedding. I have only paper towels in there but I've seen pics on here with fleece. 
My first girls accidental litter went well, and I remember the scrambled eggs thing and other little things.
But if anybody can send me a website or something I'd be grateful!

Thanks!!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep supplementing her diet with the scrambled eggs. You can also offer her human breast milk formula or KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer) to help her keep up with needed nutrients. 

She is fine to be on the paper towels so you can notice any fluids/colors. Make sure she has plenty to nest with. Watch for milk bands on the bubs (little white bits in around their bellies) so you know they're eating.

If she isn't separated from the other rats, make sure you do that so that none of them try to steal her babies or cause fights. 

At 5 weeks you will want to separate the boys from the girls. Any later than that, and it will be possible for the boys to get mom pregnant again. 

Start finding homes for the babies immediately. I know this isn't everything, but it's the information I have until some other members can post


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!
She is seperated from my other girls.
I appreciate your help. I'm really rusty on this. I just know last year I was super stressed as this year too.
It sucks, because I just got her and our trust bond hasn't developed a lot.
She bit me today because I had my hand in her cage. 
I'm not that worried though, I know she's going to be a good mom because of how protective she is over her babies. 
I just hope they all live.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, it's been three days and I only got one reply.
Come on guys, I need help!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

MC pretty much covered it.

Just make sure the cage is clean and warm, watch for the milk band on the babies, give mom lots of good foods (once or twice you could give her a spoonful of light cat food. It has A LOT of protein.) to keep her strength up and keep her hydrated.

Here's a good link for when you need to sex the babies to separate them. http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

If you do a search or even look through this section I'm sure things will come back to you - there's a lot of info in here.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, I thought there was more I was supposed to do.
I just get really stressed over things.
And I looked through the first few pages on here, and everyone was just arguing because people actually breed there rats intentionally. 
I don't know how people can do that and just think it's okay if they aren't experienced professional breeders.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

You just have to sift through the bull and grab the information you need from threads like that. Have you checked out Rats Rule? There's loads of info there.

You just have to make sure mom does her job, the place is clean and everyone is healthy. This is the easy part.. wait until they start running around.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Awe, I can't wait till they can run around!

The hardest part is going to be finding homes for them all. I only have two people so far who aren't 100% if they can have some or not. =[


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

for the first while your job is easy, feed mom, and let her do her job. 
I fed a lot of stuff to Bronny and most recently Sweetie. Baby cereal, Ensure, soy milk, veggies galore, some fish, chicken or egg for added protein, her lab blocks, cereals, etc, etc.
I took out the babies and put them down on a fleece for daily pics. I sexed my wee ones at 3 days old and was completely right 
I have sexing pics at 5 days old to help you out.

Make sure mom gets out, if she's a biter, then remove her before even touching the babies. Most biting moms are just hormonal, and even my sweet Bronwen rushed me and put her mouth on me in the first few days, then she would recognize me :

They will gain fuzz, then fur, and their eyes will open at 13-17 days (depending on their development)...this is when the fun really begins! They will start eating all the things mom has in her bowl...testing and tasting, and stealing from mom's mouth (this is how they learn whats good to eat). They will start to zoom around, so you might need what I call a Baby Wrangler if you plan to take pics. Or make a coroplast corral for the mom and babies to run in everyday. 

Boys should be separated by 5 weeks, but mom can stay with her girls indefinitely. You can adopt out at 5 weeks plus.

These are pics of 5 week old babies but it gives you what to look for...
Girl








Boy









And here are the 5 day old bubs..boys have more space and a bigger bump
Girl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Boy


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Oh I bet you had fun taking those eeper pics, they sure squirm.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Those pics are sure cute. Not the area, of course. But there little pink faces with teeny whiskers! lol.
Mine are showing marks already, I'll take pics and post them later on tonight. I'll have to go out and buy a bunch of healthy things tonight. I never knew ensure was good for rats!? I have to drink it sometimes because I don't get enough vitamins or something silly. I'm so excited about the babies. To my guessing, it looks like we have 6 boys and 5 girls. But I'm not one hundred percent. And I think we have one albino. She's a girl. The rest are all dark hooded. But the mom is beige hooded. Do you think the fur will come in beige and it just looks dark now? Or do you think they'll be black? lol Too many questions.
Pics later!
Thanks all!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Always start with the eyes...dark eyes mean blacks, agoutis etc, light eyes are beige, PEW, anything pink or ruby-eyed. Almost all colours have their own coloured eyes.
Blacks and agoutis are always black
Beige, Fawn are always Ruby
PEW, etc are always Pink


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my most recent rescue litter adventure...you'll see the colours develop and get a better understanding 

http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6369&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=sugarbabies


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

It says you need to log in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ooops sorry, its the most complete "record" of Sweetie and her babies. You could just sign up and read the thread and never go back again LOL


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

LOL You did that on purpose. 

I'll check it out tomorrow. Long day, too tired.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Neuroticax said:


> LOL You did that on purpose.
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow. Long day, too tired.


For some reason I keep forgetting that Rat Tails & Pics is one of those restricted ones. I thought it was only Random Chatter that wasn't.

so I logged out and found out only the health sections and the adoption sections are truly open to guests. :


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw your rats there. They are to die for! Moshi seems to be a big hit with everyone!
I can't wait till my little ones grow up!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

missextreme said:


> I saw your rats there. They are to die for! Moshi seems to be a big hit with everyone!
> I can't wait till my little ones grow up!


Moshi lives with his dad and step-brother in NY now


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Awe, I hope he and his step brother get a long! He was soo cute though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

missextreme said:


> Awe, I hope he and his step brother get a long! He was soo cute though.


They all get along just wonderfully...Dexter (dad) is a tiny boy, Moshi's small and chunky and the boy Amadeus was in a shelter that was took him in 2 days before they were planning on euth'g their small domestics.  Ammy is huge I hear and a lovely boy!!


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I am not much on what to do but where are you located, If you are near I would be willing to house one but I am not sure how far you are from me. I love littlse baby rats, they are so cute!


----------

